# toucher à quelque chose



## Leon_Izquierdo

¿Puede "toucher à", según el contexto, traducirse como "tocar de cerca"? Pues he visto diferentes acepciones -"rozar", "lindar con"- pero no ésta, y, sin embargo, me parece que bien podría admitirla. Puedo luego hurgar y buscar ejemplos -ahora no los tengo a mano- pero me vendría genial una primera observación "en abstracto". Merci!


----------



## Arrius

Exemples? Ne touche pas à ma bicyclette; je viens de la peindre.
 Le jardin du château touche au lac.


----------



## yserien

Toucher fond (tocar fondo)
Toucher terre (tocar tierra)
Toucher son salaire (cobrar su  salario)


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

¡Miren este caso qué interesante!

"La dialectique, pour autant qu'elle est la loi de l'être, est nécessairement matérialiste. Si Hegel y a touché, il faut qu'il soit matérialiste. Son autre versant sera celui d'une dialectique-idealiste..."

Algo así como: 

"La dialéctica, en la medida en que es la ley del ser, es necesariamente materialista. Si Hegel ¿la rozó? ¿la tocó de cerca? ¿dio con ella?, es preciso que él sea materialista. Su otra vertiente es la de una dialéctica-idealista..."  

A mí "dio con ella" me encanta, pero no sé si puede ir -el "y", que viene en sustitución de un complemento de tipo "à...", me hace dudar de ello...

¿Qué decís vosotros, amigas/os?


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

Veamos...

Hegel, se sabe, era idealista. Pero, de acuerdo con Lenin, en varios escritos, ¡materialista!
El argumento: todo lo que es, es material, y la dialéctica, si es la ley del ser, no puede sino ser material; por consiguiente, si Hegel "y a touché" -a la dialéctica- no puede sino ser materialista.
"Rozar" no me gusta, porque Hegel no "rozó" la dialéctica -por el contrario, es, junto con Marx, el más profundo y complejo de los pensadores dialécticos. "Tocar", en castellano, no me suena nada bien en este contexto. Pero tampoco quiero apartarme demasiado del texto original. O sea: aún no se me ocurre la opción más adecuada...


----------



## GURB

Aquí significa que Hegel "se interesó, un tiempo, en ella".


----------



## Tina.Irun

si a Hegel le interesó en su día, ..


----------



## sonatures

Una sugerencia más:

"Si Hegel la trató, tiene que ser un materialista."

Supondríamos así, como muy bien dices, que hizo algo más que _tocarla de cerca_.
Un saludo


----------



## pipasdegirasol

Buenos días,

Opino que ni de cerca, ni de lejos. ni rozar etc. Gurb da la explicación y como traducción optaría sencillamente por *tocó el tema o llegó a tocar el tema.*


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

"Llegó a tocar" me gusta, eh...


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

Oh, no había visto los aportes anteriores... Todos muy buenos... "La trató" y "se interesó por ella" son muy interesantes... Gracias a todos...


----------



## log

y, ¿qué pensaís sobre ésto?
"le projet touche à la fin de la deuxième année et permet à ce stade d'évaluer certains de ses effets sur les parents, les enseignants et les enfants."
¿tocar fin????


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

Es el sentido normal de _toucher_ de _entrar en contacto con_. Con la idea de una fecha en español diremos:
- está próximo a / llega a / se acerca a...

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Paquita

De buenas a primeras, que está mal redactado y no tiene sentido...

Danos el párrafo entero o al menos la frase anterior, a ver si nos aclara algo...Parece que falte algo...


----------



## log

Ok,
este es el contexto:
"...Nous citons cet auteur parce que ses propos montrent combien les objectifs de l'ELC peuvent aller au délà d'une simple initiation à une palette de langues plus ou moins exotiques. C'est au travers du discours des parents sur leurs langues et leurs cultures que les enseignantes ont pu mesurer l'impact de ces histoires personnelles sur les enfants et percevoir combien les objectifs de leur projet rejoignaient ceux de l'éducation à la citoyenneté.
3. EVALUATION
Le projet touche à la fin de la deuxième année et permet à ce stade (2002) d'évaluer certains de ses effets sur les parents, les enseignantes et les enfants. Alors que duran la première année ont été présentées la langue régionale, des langues européennes et des langues asiatiques, la deuxième année a permis d'introduire des langues de statut différent telles que le polonais, le serbo-croate et le turc..."

Espero que os sirva de ayuda...


----------



## Paquita

Martine te ha dado la solución. Yo hubiera dicho "de sa deuxième année", por eso no me parecía claro y temía que se nos escapara algo.. El "durant la première année" que sigue ya no deja lugar a dudas..


----------



## log

Ok, merci!

Entonces...
"El proyecto se pone en contacto a finales del segundo año..." ?


----------



## Paquita

http://forum.wordreference.com/showpost.php?=6492644&postcount=13 



> Con la idea de una fecha en español diremos:
> - está próximo a / llega a / se acerca a...


----------



## Limenien

Arrius said:


> Exemples? Ne touche pas à ma bicyclette; je viens de la peindre.
> Le jardin du château touche au lac.


 
Une question:
Je peux dire aussi ne touche pas ma bicyclette? Sans "à"?


----------



## Gévy

Hola Limenien:

Sí, puedes decirlo sin "à", pero los matices son distintos:

- *toucher quelque chose*: tocarlo, poner los dedos, la manos encima, sin más.

- toucher à quelque chose : 





> *a)* *Toucher à qqc.* *α)* Porter la main sur quelque chose; prendre quelque chose pour le déplacer, le manipuler.
> *β)* [Souvent en parlant d'un enfant]     Faire usage de quelque chose, utiliser quelque chose sans y être autorisé.


 CNRTL

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## totor

GURB said:


> se interesó




Mi caso:

_De façon opposée mais convergente, les deux théoriciens touchent à la spécificité de la pensée chinoise : l’un pour la refuser, l’autre pour se l’approprier._


----------

